# Need help picking the right amplifier!!



## zinger (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello all!

I've just set up my SR7008 which i just picked up for 799.99 on a flash sale. I'm currently running a 7.1 Klipsch setup. Now my question is, what kind of amp would sound the best with my RF-7's? They're rated at 250W continuous and 1000w peak. I'm getting decent sound, but I feel like my front R-L are just not getting enough power. can anyone suggest a good amp that will power these suckers and not lose any sound quality?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have two Samson servo 600 amps and one servo 300. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Samson+servo&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
They offer both rca unbalanced inputs and TRS balanced inputs. They ar solid well made amps and have useful LED level meters for both channels.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am not sure why you want more power...your Klipsch speakers are more efficient than most peoples speakers. Do you have them properly setup to where they give you a good soundstage? When speakers are not properly setup they can sound lacking. How far from the walls are they?


----------



## zinger (Aug 22, 2015)

My right isn't near any wall and my left is about 2 feet from the wall. I'm not having sound issues when I'm watching a movie, but more when I'm listening to 2ch I feel like my mid bass isn't as solid as it could be


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

zinger said:


> My right isn't near any wall and my left is about 2 feet from the wall. I'm not having sound issues when I'm watching a movie, but more when I'm listening to 2ch I feel like my mid bass isn't as solid as it could be


Have you read this? http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nnel-speaker-setup-guide-deep-soundstage.html

Is your room treated... I ask this because room treatment can make a bigger difference in sound than upgrading amplifiers (especially when you have efficient speakers).:T


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

zinger said:


> I'm not having sound issues when I'm watching a movie, but more when I'm listening to 2ch I feel like my mid bass isn't as solid as it could be


Without knowing more specifics my first attempt at modification would be EQ'ing instead of more power.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think Ron and Glenn are going the right way. Placement first. The left being nowhere near a wall would suffer from not having boundary reinforcement, and the lack of symmetry might cause phase effects that suck the midbass out.(nulls) I'd look at placement, treatment, and EQ in that order. WAF may not lend to treatments however. Lol.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I set up my system for HT I do this...

1: Setup the speakers for best stereo imaging, depth, etc.
2: Treat the first reflection points on the side walls, and then the ceiling.
3: Bass traps in the corners
4: Run my room tuning software (audyssey, YPAO,etc)
5: Eq the setup if I am not happy with it.


On the WAF of room treatments... I would find out what your wife likes for artwork on the walls. When you make your wall treatments choose a material with the art work on it that you both like. For your first reflection points it will be wide, so what we did was pick a pattern that could be spread over several panels. Here is an example of what I am talking about. http://www.dhgate.com/product/huge-3-panel-modern-abstract-art-oil-paintings/66179154.html


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I also agree with the others. That Marantz should do quite well with the RF-7's. Room treatments, EQ etc. but...

I'm all for adding amps whether you need them or not. I'm also on the side of the fence that says a good SS amp will not color the sound of your speakers.

Do you have a budget in mind for an amp/s?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

zinger said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've just set up my SR7008, but I feel like my front R-L are just not getting enough power. can anyone suggest a good amp that will power these suckers and not lose any sound quality?


Run your AVR in stereo and if you still feel that your Front R-L are just not getting enough power. Your problem is not the amp but the placement and/or Room.

My SR8500 only runs out of power when I ran 4 towers in full range @ 6 Ohm in a 7.0 setup. :nono:


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

@Blacklighning
see post #4.


I agree with Mark (Nova) that it doesn't hurt to have too much power if you can afford it. Plenty of threads here discussing good amps.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, I missed that.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Having an amp that doesn't have enough power may sound as if it 'runs out of power' instead of having a certain frequency range that doesn't have enough oomph.
Listen to a section of movie that has a long, loud, complex scene such as a train crash (you are testing the AVR, so turn off the sub since it has it's own amp). If the sound of the train crash sounds great and full at the beginning, but then noticeably runs out of steam and starts to sound weak, then your AVR amp may not be robust enough.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you decide that you want an amp another option is used. If you get it from a reputable source you can get a great deal. Something like this. https://app.audiogon.com/listings/m...amp-2015-08-24-amplifiers-35115-montevallo-al


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

gdstupak said:


> Having an amp that doesn't have enough power may sound as if it 'runs out of power' instead of having a certain frequency range that doesn't have enough oomph.
> Listen to a section of movie that has a long, loud, complex scene such as a train crash (you are testing the AVR, so turn off the sub since it has it's own amp). If the sound of the train crash sounds great and full at the beginning, but then noticeably runs out of steam and starts to sound weak, then your AVR amp may not be robust enough.


Remember that its not usually the amp that runs out of power, its actually the power supply in most receivers is too small to drive them. I did a comparison of receivers a while back and it was fairly clear that power supply's being undersized was a main culprit. This is why in many receivers they only post 2 channels driven not all channels.


----------

